# Adam Parada



## px (Apr 21, 2005)

hey guys...who's this adam parada guy that the lakers signed???


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

He's a (rookie?) 7-foot center out of UC Irvine. He has minimal NBA experience and most recently played for a team in the NDL. Most certainly a long shot to make the team, but you never know with our need for big men. Probably just a big body for training camp. Don't understand why Cupcake apparently won't give Andrew Bynum the chance to get some real NBA experience as a backup. It's obvious that the Lakers will not be in the finals (I hope I'm wrong!), so AB should be given the opportunity to develop in the NBA under PJ, Kareem etc. He will not benefit from that kind of experience in the NDL.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

The Lakers signed him?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Another scrub.. for training camp..


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

heres a pic of him:









stats when he was on the kings:
.6 PPG, 3.8 RPG, .6 BPG, 1.6 TO

WE WONT KEEP HIM


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

yup stiff.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i saw him last year at the SPL, nothing special


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> i saw him last year at the SPL, nothing special



Ditto....Training camp bum.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> Don't understand why Cupcake apparently won't give Andrew Bynum the chance to get some real NBA experience as a backup.


Signing a 4th center for training camp isn't any reflection on what they plan on to do with Bynum... you invite as many bodies to camp as you can. Is signing Conroy an indication that they won't give Sasha a backup shot?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/search.php?searchid=285290


----------

